#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

## nikidragon4u

"B16.1 2010.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.5 2013.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.9 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.11 2011.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.12 2009.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.15 2011.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.18 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.20 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.21 2011.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.22 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.23 2011.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.25 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.26 2011.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.29 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.33 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


"B16.34 2013.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.36 2009.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.38 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.39 2009.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.44 2012.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"B16.47 2011.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## qwerty_xyz

Thank you. It is hard to find such an updated collection. Good work

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks a lot nikidragon4u

----------


## pedrete

Many Thanks!!

----------


## whoknowshimself

Thanks. Such a great share

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thank a million..

----------


## magdy_eng

good effort 
thanks

----------


## magdy_eng

good effort 
thanks

----------


## dliu

Appreciate your sharing

----------


## Ahmed Elbarbary

appreciate your effort

----------


## kavita_00

*Thanks a lot nikidragon4u. Such a great share. Appreciate your sharing.*

Regards

----------


## kavita_00

*Thanks a lot nikidragon4u. Such a great share. Appreciate your sharing.*



RegardsSee More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## manolete78

Thank you very much very good supply

----------


## ilayarasan

Many many thanks.........................

----------


## Mimohamedy

Thanks Very Much for what you have shared with Us.

May I Ask if You Have ASME Sections 2013.

Have a Great Career.


Respectively,

Mohamed.

----------


## sadane

Hi nikidragon4u

Thanks for sharing

----------


## xgiorg

Very usefull collection, thank you

----------


## Uranium

Thank you very much

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thanks a lot. it's very useful.

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot nikidragon4u. Very Very Useful

----------


## Puri Industries

Thanks

----------


## dante2600

Thanks!!!!

----------


## agoede

Thanks for sharing

----------


## ASUAREZT

Thank you so much for this post is very helpful for all.

See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## SHEMYY

Good work
Thanks

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post Nikki!!
THX!!

----------


## zwarsz

Very good work, thank you very much!!

----------


## GvdB

Thanks. Great share.

----------


## camersa

Good job. Thank you





> "b16.1 2010.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> "b16.5 2013.pdf" - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## ASG

thanks

----------


## ANOUAR82

Thank you it's helpfullllllll  :Applouse:

----------


## suhairi

Invalid link..please repost


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## additional

Thanks a lot mate

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thanks

----------


## xx_man270

thanks a lot

----------


## jainrakeshj

ASME Vessel code latest is required

See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## yudh1984

Many thanks for sharing

----------


## endah

thank you so much, bro

----------


## mecasera

The links are dead.
Can someone please repost the link.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please I need ASME B16.42 latest edition for ductile iron

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## SuzzH

Anybody can share ASME 16.24 latest edition? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

B16.24

----------


## jumbodumbo

Thank youSir!!

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please I need ASME B16.42 ductile iron not for copper ASME B16.24.

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## acier58

> Please I need ASME B16.42 ductile iron not for copper ASME B16.24.
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Abo Khaled





Abo Khaled


Here is:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abo Khaled

Thanks for your time

Greetings 

Abo Khaled

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thanks

----------


## Abo Khaled

Dear Friends

Please I need ASME B16.3-2006 or 2011 Malleable Iron Threaded Fittings Classes 150 and 300.


Greetings 



Abo KhaledSee More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## Marty Thompson

B16.3 2011

----------


## sandy3444

awesome man ...thanks a lot ,, million salute to you

----------


## KP SAHU

Great  Share

----------


## athlonxp1

Dear Friends

Please I need ASME B16.5-2012
Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

B16.5-2013 in 3 parts

----------


## dlasme1625

Dear Friends,

Could you please share ASME B16.25?

Thank you very much!

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASME B16.25-2012 Buttwelding Ends

----------


## dlasme1625

Dear Marty Thompson,

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## apau1417

Thankssss ...

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty Thompson, good contribution thanks very much.

Please if you could also share the standards B16.48 2015;  B16.1 2015;  B16.51 2013;  B16.40 2013;  B16.50 2013;  B16.36 2015;  B16.39 2014;  B16.15 2013;  B16.22 2013

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have these three...
ASME B16.51-2013 Copper and Copper Alloy Press-Connect Pressure Fittings
ASME B16.40-2013 Manually Operated Thermoplastic Gas Shutoffs and Valves in Gas Distribution Systems
ASME B16.50-2013 Wrought Copper and Copper Alloy Braze-Joint Pressure Fittings

----------


## carlucido

I thank you much Marty

See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanka

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty and Philby

You will have more from last editions Asme B16 2015?

Thank you

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty and Philby

You will have more from last editions Asme B16 2015?

Thank you

----------


## mrrony

"B16.25 2012.pdf" shows invalid file when downloading, can you please re-upload that file...

----------


## arbaz.momin

Can someone please upload ASME B-16.11 2016 Version....?

----------


## lalitmalla

thanx

----------


## mehta_pathik

Can someone please upload ASME B-16.11 2016 Version....?

Thanks in Advance...

Please...... sahre this.......

----------


## gmxgtr

Does anyone have B16.47 - 2017 ?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amirulasyraf713

Does anyone have B16.47 - 2017 ? Can share here with us?

----------


## magdy_eng

Here you are

----------


## zergvs

Does anyone have B16.5-2017 B16.10-2017 ? Can share here with us?

----------


## mrbeen

asme 2017 is also come...

See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## tucornine

> Does anyone have B16.5-2017 B16.10-2017 ? Can share here with us?



B16.5-2017 needed here too...thanks in advance!

----------


## derinn

many thanks

----------


## sleimanshokr

B16.5-2017 needed here too...thanks in advance!

----------


## mehta_pathik

ASME B16.10 EDITION 2017
ASME B16.34 EDITION 2017

Required* please share* thanks in advance.....

----------


## Subodh_ru

B16.5-2017 !! Kindly share ...

----------


## lalitmalla

thanx friend

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly update to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Thank you in advance

----------


## mat.alp

Dear All*
Does anyone have B16.5-2017 B16.10-2017 B16.34-2017? Can share here with us?

Please* I'd need them really!

Thanks in advance

Regards

----------


## thiagorcollis

ASME B16.11-2016

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GUEST01

ASME B16.10-2017 required. 
Please share. 
thanks in advance!

----------


## vkspic

very very thanks for sharing bro.

----------


## xgiorg

Hello* please can someone share B16.5 2017?


Thank youSee More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## Franckx

Thanks! 
Great collection* does anyone here have the B16.27? for retaining rings

----------


## leechalee

Does anyone have B16.20-2017  and B16.21-2016 ?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## gs153

Please download from following link. regards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Coffee Black

> Hello* please can someone share B16.5 2017?
> Thank you



New download link available!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arbaz.momin

Please Share ASME B-16.10 and ASME B-16.34 2017 edition...?

----------


## sankalpjain

plzz upload ASME B16.25 Ed. 2017

----------


## lapahn

Anyone have B16.20-2017?  Thanks.

----------


## Sasana

All links are expired

----------


## kickjoga

So greate

----------


## JuliusMaximus

Thank's a lot.

----------


## tufanbora

> ASME B16.11-2016
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks a lot

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Can you please provide a link for ASME B16.49 "Factory-Made Wrought Steel Buttwelding Induction Bends for Transportation and Distribution Systems"

See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Dear nikidragon4u 
Thank you for your share. Can you please provide me with link for ASME B16.49
"Factory-Made Wrought Steel Buttwelding Induction Bends for Transportation and Distribution Systems"
Thank you in advance

----------


## tufanbora

> Dear nikidragon4u 
> Thank you for your share. Can you please provide me with link for ASME B16.49
> "Factory-Made Wrought Steel Buttwelding Induction Bends for Transportation and Distribution Systems"
> Thank you in advance



Take your request ASME B16.49-2017 from below link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. tufanbora,
Thank you very much

----------


## cjp6124

Thanks. Such a great share

----------


## KHALIDA

I need 2018 edition of ASME B16.9 - 2018 : FACTORY-MADE WROUGHT BUTTWELDING FITTINGS. CAN SOMEONE SHARE PLEASE.

----------


## KHALIDA

Mr. Tufanbora, can you please provide link for 2018 edition of ASME B16.9 - 2018 : FACTORY-MADE WROUGHT BUTTWELDING FITTINGS. 
Anyone elso having ASME B.16.9-2018 share please. I have 2012 edition which is now out dated.

----------


## anhthoichoem

> Mr. Tufanbora, can you please provide link for 2018 edition of ASME B16.9 - 2018 : FACTORY-MADE WROUGHT BUTTWELDING FITTINGS. 
> Anyone elso having ASME B.16.9-2018 share please. I have 2012 edition which is now out dated.



this is your file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## KHALIDA

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOO MUCH,  anhthoichoem. I GOT IT.  YOU ARE AWSOME. REALLY GREAT SHARE.

----------


## dietersima

Dear ASME B16.15, ASME B16.26

----------


## haiminh2507

thank a lot, those docs are very useful.

----------


## CsrTim

Help me, i need ASME 16.20 Last Edition, i think its 2017. 

Please please

----------


## setret

asme 16.9 2018. The site is not available. Please re-upload. thanks in advance

See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Help me, i need ASME 16.20 Last Edition, i think its 2017. 
> 
> Please please



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## derinn

Hello,
I need 2018 edition of ASME B16.9.  Please re-upload. Thanks in advance

----------


## racp12

Mr. M Khalid khan,
Thanks a lot

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The link for ASME B16.9 2018: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## derinn

Mr. Abdel Halim Galala
thank you so much.

----------


## arifin2101

Thanks you so much halim

----------


## stilus

Dear Gents,

Who can with ASME B16.22 and ASME B16.29 latest edition (2018)?

Thank you in advance !

----------


## Vladiana

Thank you

----------


## cpchonburi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## windrider87

thank you so much.

----------


## tvp100

Much appreciated

----------


## Betty Perez

Dear M Khalid Klam



Thanks for the norm B.16.20See More: ASME B16 SERIES - Latest Editions

----------


## Betty Perez

Dear M Khalid Klam

Thanks for the norm B.16.20

----------


## rihogo

Thank you !!!
Regards

----------


## ZOPPITA223

Please share asme b16.11 2016

----------


## derinn

Asme b16.11 2016

----------


## ZOPPITA223

the link is not working.
please try to check it

----------


## ZOPPITA223

the link is not working.
please try to check it

----------


## derinn

> the link is not working.
> please try to check it



please find attached.

----------


## derinn

> please find attached.




please try again with following link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

can any one please share all asme b16 latest codes.. Latest Versions.

----------


## CANDICEDALAIS

Please can some1 send the updated link for B16 series? Thanks

----------

